

Coding, is it an art? - Elohim
http://thrownewexception.com/coding/2015/04/01/the-art-of-coding.html

======
argimenes
In my opinion, the short answer is 'no'. Although coding involves inspiration,
like science, engineering, or mathematics, the crucial distinction is that art
exists to --communicate-- a certain set of mental experiences from the artist
to the spectator. Art is a form of communication through a combination of
direct and indirect means to convey a set of complex, rich, nuanced mental
experiences from the brain of one person to many others. The more reducible
the communication is to a direct statement, the less 'artistic' it is; simply
because art exists as a channel to communicate those experiences that are too
complex and rich for logical statement.

So again in my opinion, while coding involves ingenuity, creativity, technical
skill, and intelligence the product -- i.e., code -- is an unambiguous logical
statement akin to a philosophical syllogism, perfectly expressible and
intelligible by regular communication. It does raise the tricky question of
the relationship between 'creativity' and 'art', as normal non-artist human
beings frequently apply creative thinking without producing art (or shall we
say, without producing 'fine art').

